# Consola Analogico-Digital-Virtual DRACO 2.9



## DJ DRACO (Mar 3, 2009)

Hola a todos los muchachos y muchachas del foro.

Éste invento ya lo comencé en otro post, pero ahora tengo mucha mas data, e información para brindarles acerca de la nueva consola analógico-digital-virtual que estoy comenzando a idear.

Al principio todo surgió de la idea de hacer una consola que fuese mitad analógica, y mitad digital. Como las q uno puede comprar.

Pero luego y charlandolo con un amigo rosarino que tiene un estudio de grabacion etc...se me ocurrió hacer una consola de 3 etapas. Ahora explico cómo sería:

Etapa 1) Entrada de lineas (desde instrumentos).
Etapa 2) Interface conversora A/D 24bits con AD7718 (de Analogics Devices)
Etapa 3) Una PC dedicada exclusivamente a un software (que será creado por un amigo mio), el cual se encargue de ecualizar, dar ganancia, dar envios, y todo lo que tenga que ver con las señales de audio.

El software será capaz de tratar todas las entradas individualmente, y tambien de enviarlas a la placa de audio, de a 1 o varias mezcladas.

A la vez, la tarjeta de audio de la pc tiene 3 salidas stereos, lo q nos permite alimentar el amplificador de potencia, y tambien los envíos a los retornos de los músicos.


La explicación científica del proyecto se basa sobre todo en 2 tipos de integrados:

AD7718 - conversor analógico-digital de 24bits por 8 canales.
(serán necesarios 4 de éstos para una consola de 32 entradas)
(también será de utilidad un BUS de 5 canales en esta interface de entrada y conversión)

PIC18F2550
        ó
PIC18F4550

(El cual es un controlador para USB 2.0 de 32Kbits con 12Mbits de velocidad), para convertir toda esa información que vendrá por el BUS a una salida USB, la cual va a dar a la entrada de la PC.

Ese PIC manejaria toda la DATA + y -, y por ende debe tener una velocidad de trabajo ALTÍSIMA.

La PC no es problema pq solo tendrá este software cargado.

A medida que el proyecto avance voy a subir información, diagramsa de bloques, imágenes, circuitos, etc...
Pero también espero ansioso todas las sugerencias posibles para este proyecto.

saludos.


----------



## Diego_eliasv (Mar 10, 2009)

Hola djdraco, sigo este foro siempre porque no me canso de la electronica, de hecho soy estudiante de electronica, y es una pasión, analógica, digital, alta potencia, pequeña señal, todo! He visto tus aportes y sos un genio! Y con este proyecto te consagras! Esta genial tu idea, lo único que puedo aportar es que si vas a ocupar el pic para alguna conversión ad extra, usaras el 18f4558, porque tiene algo más de resolución en la conversión que el 4550. Desde ya felicitarte sos un capo!


----------



## jocema1 (Abr 23, 2010)

buenas, mira soy tecnico, estoy estudianto ingenieria en electronica ahora y ademas soy musico y estoy estudiando sonido, me queria comprar un aparatito de estos pero son carisismos, tu proyecto es justo lo que quiero hacer man!! decime una cosa, lo armaste ya?? tiene latencia apreciable o no?

draco alguna novedad?


----------

